# Project Touareg GTD: Introduction



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

The introduction to our new Touareg project car is live. Look for the next installment (wheels and tires) as early as next week.










On the surface of it, Volkswagen’s latest Touareg TDI already has a lot to offer. With interior quality on par with its Audi or Porsche platform siblings, an improved infotainment platform, increased interior space and creature comforts like power-releasing rear seat row, it rather deftly makes the very subtle shift from quirky off-road badass to more livable family hauler. With a taught suspension and simpler all-wheel drive system, this latest Touareg may give up on its Moab-conquering roots, but it marks substantial gains in livability and efficiency. Dropping 460 lbs over the so-called Touareg 2, the current Touareg makes a big-yet-stylish push for efficiency. That push is capped off even further if you opt for the hybrid or TDI models, the latter of which caught Esquire Magazine’s editorial eye alongside cars like the Ferrari FF as an intriguing “third car to have” story. Frankly, the TDI caught our attention as well… not as a third car, but as a primary mode of transportation and the subject of a new VWvortex project series.

* Full Story *


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)

I look forward to seeing what you will do with this... as i have been trying to decide what i want for a new suv, and i miss my v10 tdi I had in Germany...

So you have my full attention on this one


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

Didn't you guys have a project beetle or something, whatever happened to that?


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

I wish VW would bring the real GTD to NA.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

:thumbup: 

I'm extremely satisfied w/ my stock TDI/Lux after ~17k miles but will be keen to see what transpires w/ your project here. Have fun.


----------



## jonmacs22 (Oct 29, 2004)

I really hope you do something to upgrade the stereo. The non-Dynaudio stuff is crap. I've seen people install amps, but the only place to put them is screwed to the back of the rear seats (horrible). HELP!!!!!


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

dubsport87 said:


> Didn't you guys have a project beetle or something, whatever happened to that?


You must be new around here, their projects dont really get off the ground.


----------



## jonmacs22 (Oct 29, 2004)

So what happened here? Not much of a project car if you ask me....


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

When your ready to add some more power to that you should talk to the guys over at Performance Diesel Engineering. Right now there is limited products out there for these cars, but I do believe they offer tuning options for these.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Um... not much progress on this project, um?


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

opcorn:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The introduction to our new Touareg project car is live. Look for the next installment (wheels and tires) as early as next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R32USN (Feb 10, 2011)

opcorn: :beer: ic:

ready....


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

OTAMYWY said:


> It's been a long week.


But what is a 9-week week among friends?


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Itzmann said:


> But what is a 9-week week among friends?


A movie with Micky Rourke?


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, at least with K Basinger, there was a preamble, a development and a climax. 

With the GDT project, you were left with just the tease.


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

Is this Touareg ever gonna get some love??


----------



## R32USN (Feb 10, 2011)

maybe he is in time out


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

It's a white one:

Maybe she was left all dressed up at the altar.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Liquid1.8T said:


> You must be new around here, their projects dont really get off the ground.


Guess you were right!


----------

